# Weekly Competition 2017-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *U' F U2 R' F U F' U' R' U'
*2. *U2 F' R2 U R2 U F' U'
*3. *F U2 R U' R F' U R2
*4. *U F' R U2 F' R2 F U'
*5. *U F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' R'

*3x3x3
1. *F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B' L2 D R' B' F D2 R' B' D2
*2. *L2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L R2 U' R' F' D2 R2 U
*3. *D2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 D F D2 U2 B2 U' B' D R' U L'
*4. *B2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 R' B2 U' B' F2 R' F' L' U2
*5. *U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L B2 F2 U2 L' U' F L2 F2 D2

*4x4x4
1. *D' L' Uw' B L2 U' B D Uw' U' Fw' U F2 D2 Rw Fw2 F2 R2 B' Uw' U B2 F Uw U Rw' Fw Uw' L2 B' L' Rw Uw2 F L' D Uw2 U F' Uw'
*2. *L' D2 F2 Uw' L2 R U B2 Fw L' B2 Uw' B' R' B' Fw F2 D' Rw' B' Fw Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' F2 L2 D Uw2 Rw' U2 F2 D2 B D' Uw B'
*3. *Rw' F' L Fw2 Rw' R2 D Rw2 D B2 Fw D' Uw L Rw Fw' F2 R2 F' U' B2 Rw' Uw' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw Uw' B F2 D2 B2 Fw2 D U2 F2 Rw2 B2 Uw' U
*4. *B2 Fw R' D' U2 Fw L2 B' Rw' R F Uw2 L2 Rw U B2 D' Uw' L U2 Rw' Uw F Uw2 R2 D' R' Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw U' Rw' R2 D Uw2 Fw D2 Uw2 U
*5. *D2 B2 U2 L U Fw D2 Uw2 U' Fw D2 Uw2 B' L' U2 L' F L2 Rw Fw D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw' R2 F2 U' L B F2 U' R B' Fw F2 Rw F L2 Fw2

*5x5x5
1. *D Dw' Lw R' Fw2 F2 Dw2 U Lw' Rw' R2 D' U Bw Fw2 L D2 R2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 D2 B2 Dw Fw' L' Lw2 Fw2 F' U2 F U' B2 Fw' F' Dw2 B' Uw2 Rw R U2 L Fw2 D Bw' Rw2 D Fw U' L' R2 Fw' D R' F2 D Bw Dw'
*2. *Bw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F D' F' Dw' F' Lw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 L D2 Uw' L2 U B Bw2 Dw2 L B Rw B2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D Bw' D2 L' F L R2 B' F' Rw' D Dw' Uw2 L Lw' Fw2 Rw R2 Dw Fw Lw Dw' F2 Uw Lw Fw2 L'
*3. *Bw Fw2 L2 Fw Lw Uw L' B2 Uw U2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 U B' F2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F R D B2 U' Fw F' L' Fw2 U2 F' Dw2 F2 D Rw2 D Bw' D' Dw2 U' Lw2 R2 D Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 U' Bw' D' Rw' Fw F2 R B Dw' Fw' R2 Fw2
*4. *F' D B D' U' B D2 R2 B2 F L B2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' F L Uw' B2 Bw2 R2 F' Dw' Lw' Fw Lw2 Uw' Lw2 R' Dw2 Lw Rw R Bw' Uw R2 B D Dw' Uw' B' Dw F2 Uw U F2 U2 R' Dw' F R Dw Uw Bw2 Dw2 B' U' Fw2 Rw2 R2
*5. *D2 Lw2 R' Fw Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 B Fw2 R' F2 D2 Uw' Fw' R2 Uw L2 Fw R Bw' F' Uw' Rw R Dw2 Rw Bw2 R' B' R2 Fw' D Rw Dw' Uw F' Dw' R B Fw2 Uw' Bw' Lw R2 Bw' Fw' Dw Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 F' Lw2 Fw Lw' B2 F

*6x6x6
1. *3U U 2B' F L D B' 2B U2 L' B 3R' 3U 3R' B' 2D2 3U 2U 2R F 2D 3U2 U' 3R' U 2B2 2F D' L' 3R' R D 2L' 3R2 D' R' 2B' F2 2U2 3R' 2B2 L' D2 3U 2B 3F2 2D' F' 2R2 D' 2U2 F' 3R' B2 2R B' 3F L2 R2 D' 2R2 B' F L' D2 2U' F2 3U 2B2 2L2
*2. *U 2B 2U2 2R2 R2 B' 2F' F2 3U2 U2 2B2 3F 3U' 2L' B2 2B F2 2U2 2F' 2L' 2D2 B 2D2 U' L2 F 3R' 2R D2 3F' 2U 2B 2F L' 2L2 R B' 3F2 2U2 U2 2B' 2F 3R' 2R2 2D' B2 3F 2U2 B2 2F' 3R 2U2 2L' 3R 2R2 2U F 2L' F2 2D 2U 3F2 F' D2 2L 3F 2F2 L2 2U 2R2
*3. *3F2 3U L 2D' L' 2L2 2U2 F 3R2 2F2 3U' F 3U2 2L 2D' B 3F' D' 2U2 U 2F F' 3U2 B' R 3U2 U2 2L' 2B 2F2 2L' R2 F L 3R' D 2U 3R2 2U' B' F D 2D 2U2 F' 2D2 2L D 3R' 2R 3U 2U U 3R' 2R R2 D' 2D' 2F 3R' U' L2 2L 2F2 2L2 2F F2 R 3U 2F2
*4. *L 2L R' 2U 2R2 2B' 3F' L 2L2 R' D' 2D2 2B 2D' R2 2F 2L2 3R R F' D2 3F 2R' D' U' 2F2 U' B2 2R' B2 2D 2U' L R2 F' 2L2 2B' 2F' 2D2 L' 2B F2 2U2 R' U2 2R2 3U' R2 U L 2R2 2F2 F L2 D2 2D F2 L' 3R F2 2D' F 3R R2 3U 2F' D2 3R' R2 2B'
*5. *3R2 R2 2U2 2R2 R' D 2D 2U' 2L 2D2 L' D' L' 3F' L2 B 2B 2F F2 2R' 2D' 2B' 2F2 2D' 2F' 2L' B 2B D2 B2 2R' B' 3F' 2F 2D' 3R2 2B2 U2 3R B 3U' L 2R' R2 2D' U B2 2B 3F 2D' 2R' B2 2F' 2D' 3U2 3R 2F' L2 2L' 3R2 3F' 2L 3R 2D' 2L2 3F2 3R' D' 2D 2R'

*7x7x7
1. *L2 R 3F 2F2 L' B 3F 3L 2R D 3U B' L 2L' 2F' L' 2D 2U2 3B2 3L' 3F2 F2 3L' 2R' 2D U B2 3F2 2L2 F' 3L' R 2D R 2D2 3U' U' B' 2D' 3D' U2 3F' 2U2 U2 2B' F' 3R' 2R 3B2 F' L' 3L2 2D 2U 2B2 3L D 3D 3U' 3L2 D 3D2 3U2 2U2 U 2B' 3D2 2L' 2B D' 2D2 3U 3L2 3R' D' 3D' L2 2L 2R 2D 2R' 2D' 3R2 2F2 3D2 L' F2 2L2 3U2 U' F 3D' B' 3R' B2 3B2 2R' R' 3U' 2L
*2. *U2 R2 F2 2L 2U2 L R2 3B 3U 3L' 2D 3L U' 3L2 2F' 3R' 3F R2 D2 2B2 2R' D2 B2 2B' 3L' U' 3F' 3D2 2U 3R R' U2 2B 3B' 3F2 D 3D' 2U2 U 2F' F2 3L D F2 D 2L2 3L' 2F' 3L2 D2 3U' R' 3D 3B' 3L2 3U2 2L 2U' 2R' D' 3F2 2D 3U 2U' B 3F2 R 3U2 2U' 3L' 3F 3U U' F2 2D' 2B' F' 3U' U2 3F2 3R2 2F' 2L2 3L' R' B2 2B' 3F2 F' 2U' 2B 2F' D U 2B' 3F2 3R' 2R D U
*3. *3D 2R2 D 2U' 3F F2 3U' 3B 2L2 B2 2B2 3F 3R 2B2 3B 2L 2B' 3F 2F' 2L2 3D2 B' 3U' 3B' 3R2 2F F 2D 2B' 3R' 2R2 U2 B' 3F F' 2L2 D' 2D2 B' 2D' U' 2R' 3D R2 3U2 L' 2L 3R2 3F2 3U2 3R' F 3D2 3U' U' 3R' F' 2U' 3L2 F2 3R' 3F 3L2 B' U' 3F' 2F D 2B 3L 3B2 2D' 3R B2 2F' 2L 2R 2D' 2R2 3B2 2L' 3L 2D' 2L 3R 2F2 2U' U2 B2 2D 3U 3B' D2 2L2 3R 2R2 2F R' 2B 3D'
*4. *2L2 3L' 2F' L2 2L' 2D' 3D F 3L' 2B 2D L R' 2B2 3R 3F F2 3U2 3L2 3U2 L' 2R2 D' 3U2 R 3F 2U 3L2 3U' 3B2 3L2 2U' B L 2L' 3L2 D2 3D L' 2R 2B 3R R 3U R2 B 3B' D2 2U2 3L2 3D 2F U2 B2 2L' 3L2 3R 3D' 3U2 3L' 2B' L2 3U2 L' 2L F' L 2U2 R' 3B 3R' B2 3B' U2 2F2 R2 3D 2U U' L' 3L 3D' B2 F U2 2F' U 3B 3D2 3R D2 3D2 L' 2B' 3F L 2R' R 2F 3R2
*5. *D2 2L 2B' 3F2 U2 2L 3L 2R 3B 3D2 3U2 2U' 2F D 2F' 3D' 3U2 3B2 F2 3R2 2B' F' 2D2 U2 L 3F F' 2R' 2B 3U 2F' 3D' 3F' 2L 3U2 3L 3D2 3R 3F' R 3F2 2F L 3R' 2R2 B 2B2 D2 3L 3F L 2B2 2D' 3B' L' 3B2 2D 2B2 3U B' L 2D2 2F2 3R 2B' 3B' 3F' L 3D 2R' 2D2 F' 2D' U2 3R 2D' 2U2 B' 2B' R F2 3L 3D L2 3D' 2B2 3B2 2D 3U' 2U2 3L2 3D2 L2 3F2 U2 2R R2 B 3F U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U F
*2. *U R' F R' F U2 F2 R' U'
*3. *F' R2 U' R' F2 R U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' L' F' U L D' F2 B' L D' B2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2
*2. *F U F2 R' U F U B' L B' U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2
*3. *F D' R' L' F' L2 U' L2 U R2 B' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D Uw' Rw R Uw U' Fw D' F2 Rw' B' L D Uw' U2 R' F' L2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 B2 L2 R D Uw U L2 D' L' F Uw' Rw2 B F U Rw U' Rw' R'
*2. *Fw U Fw2 F Rw2 F2 D F2 Uw2 Fw' F' D2 Rw F' L D2 L R' D F2 L B2 F D' Uw' U2 L2 F' D L' R2 Uw L D Uw2 R B' F' Uw2 R'
*3. *F L2 Uw' L2 R' Uw2 F2 U L' U R Fw2 D2 F2 D F Rw' Uw F2 Rw' F2 Rw' R Fw' D2 U Rw' D2 B Fw2 F' D Rw2 R Fw' Rw2 U' Fw U2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D Uw' L2 Rw' D Lw2 Rw2 R' B Fw F' Dw' B' R' Dw' L Lw2 R' B' Uw U2 F' Uw' Lw' D' L' R B Fw D' Fw2 U2 B' Fw Dw2 L' U2 Bw' Uw B' R2 U Bw Lw' Rw' R' Bw' Rw2 Dw' Lw U2 Lw R D' Dw L' Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw
*2. *Bw2 Fw2 U L' Dw' L' D2 U2 Fw2 R' B' Dw' Bw Fw Dw2 Uw U' B2 F Uw F D2 L2 B2 Fw D U' Rw B2 F' Lw2 Rw Uw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 L Lw2 Rw2 R F' U' Fw' R' Dw Fw' L Dw' Uw' Bw' Dw U' R' Uw L' Rw B
*3. *Bw' Fw D Dw2 L2 Fw U2 Fw' L2 Lw' Uw F Dw F' Lw' Fw2 Rw' Bw Fw F' L2 F2 R B R2 U' F2 L2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Lw F2 Dw R2 Bw R' B2 Bw' D2 F' L2 Dw' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 Uw B Dw2 U' Rw' Dw2 L2 Dw U' Fw F R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L2 F' 2L' 2R 2D' 2B2 3F2 2R2 D 2D2 3R2 2U' U2 B2 2D2 3U2 B2 U 2L R' 3U' 2B' 2R2 3F' 2F F2 2L' 2R F 2U' 3R' U2 F' D2 2D' 2L2 B2 2B U 2B' 3F 2L' 2R' R F' 2D' L 2R2 R' 2F2 2R R2 D2 R' 2B' 2U B 3F2 2D2 3U2 F' D' 3U' 2U B 3F 3U2 2U2 2B R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D' 2U2 3F' D2 3L B2 3L2 3R' 3F2 F 2L' 3R' 2R2 D 3U' 2R' 3D 2F2 D' 2L2 B2 3F2 3R2 2B 3F' 2F2 3L R' 2B2 F2 2U' 3B2 3F2 F 3R' 3U2 R' 3F 3L' 3B 3F' L' 3U' L 3B' 2F' 3R 3U 3R2 F 2L2 3L D' B' R' D' 3D2 2R2 B2 2R2 D' 3D2 2U' 2B 3F2 2F2 2U2 2B2 3R' 2U' 3F' F' D 3U' 2L' 2D L 2F' L2 2R 2U' 2B' 3U R 2B2 3B 3R2 R' 3D2 L2 3B2 3U' F 3R2 2R' 3F F2 3U' L2 2L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F L' F B' L2 F2 U D2 F U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 L2 D' B2 U2
*2. *B2 U L2 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' B' U2 L2 R' D F2 R2 B2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B L F2 L2 F' D F U2 R2 U2
*4. *D B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R' B' U2 F U R' B2 U' L' F2
*5. *D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 B' L' B R F2 L B2 R' B'
*6. *F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 L' B D F2 D' B2 F R' F2 R'
*7. *F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B U' L R' B L
*8. *B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L F2 D' B D' U R2 F D' L' F
*9. *L2 F U' D' R' D R2 B L B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2
*10. *L D' F2 B L B2 L' D L U' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F
*11. *D2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B' R D L' D R D' U B F'
*12. *R2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 L U B' R U L2 D' F'
*13. *L2 D R2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 R B' D U2 R' D B' F2 L
*14. *L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F L' U' B L D U2 F' R F2 L2
*15. *U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D U' F' R F L F' L' D B' F U2
*16. *B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R' B' D L D2 F U F' L U
*17. *R2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B L2 D2 U2 B U' R B2 D' U2 R' F U2 L F'
*18. *F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R B2 L B' D L D' L F R B2 D
*19. *F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L B U' R D F' L2 D2 B
*20. *R' L2 B' D R' U' B2 R F2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F
*21. *F' D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 D' B U2 R2 B2 F' D R' U'
*22. *D L B2 L B U F L' U' R' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2
*23. *F D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L D' F2 L2 F L' R2 U' B2 F'
*24. *D2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 D B2 U2 L' B' D R' U2 F' L' F U F2
*25. *R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U L' R B R U' L' U2 L U2
*26. *U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 U' R D' F D2 R2 D' L' B' D2
*27. *F L2 D' L F R2 B D' F' B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2
*28. *U2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R B2 L' B D' F' U F2 U' R U' B' L'
*29. *F' R2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 U2 L2 F D F' L D2 U L2 B2 F' D2
*30. *D2 B' R2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 U' R B' F' U B2 F2 D2 F' L2 D'
*31. *L' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 F' D F2 L2 F D B' L' B2
*32. *D' F2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F' D R B' F R' D' R' B2 F2
*33. *R2 D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R D L R' D2 F D' R2 F' L' U'
*34. *B' L2 D B2 R F2 L2 U' B' R B2 R' U2 R B2 R U2 R' F2 U2
*35. *F' R' U2 B2 U L2 B' L D2 F L' B2 R D2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2
*36. *L2 D' F' L F D2 L B' R2 U D2 F R2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2
*37. *U' R2 U L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F L B2 R' D' L' U2 B F' D'
*38. *L' D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 D' R' D2 L' B2 F' D U' R' B2
*39. *D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 L F' L U' F L' B F R B'
*40. *L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B' F' R D' B R U' L' F

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 L' R2 D' F2 L2 R B' U2 L2 F
*2. *L2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 R' B F2 R U L F' D' L' F'
*3. *L2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D B U B' F' L2 U' L2 F'
*4. *L2 F2 U B D F L F U F B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2
*5. *B' D2 F R2 D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' D' R' B' F' D B2 U' B F R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D F2 L D R2 U F' D2 R2 D' L' F L2
*2. *R' B U' F2 U' F2 D F' B R B2 L2 F' B2 R2 F L2 D2 B' L2
*3. *F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U L' U' B2 L' B R U2 L2 B R
*4. *L U2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L F2 D' U' R U B' F
*5. *D2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' B2 D B' L R2 D' L' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U' B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U F' U2 L D2 U R' B F U B
*2. *U2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' F' R B' L F R' B D' R
*3. *U L B' D R L U F U2 R U2 F U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2
*4. *B R' D L2 D' F R2 B' U' D2 F2 L2 B2 R L2 F2 L' U2 R D2
*5. *R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R' B' D' L' B2 U' L2 B' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 U' B2 D2 F L' B' D L B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F' R2 U R2 F' U' R' U
*3. *F' B2 L' U' B2 R U2 R2 F' R' L' F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 L' B2 D2
*4. *R' D' Uw R2 D L' Rw U2 B Fw2 F Uw2 F D L U' B2 Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 R' B F L' Uw2 L U' Rw2 B' R' F' L2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U' F' R2 F' U F2 R2 U R' U2
*3. *L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R B F D' F U R' B D' R2
*4. *Rw2 U Rw B2 Uw' R D' Rw R' F' L2 Uw2 F2 R' D L' Fw2 F U2 Rw' Fw2 L' B2 Uw' B2 Fw' D Uw2 U' F' L Rw2 Fw2 F U2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 U'
*5. *Fw F U B Dw L' B' L2 Bw Lw2 Dw' R D2 U B' F L D' B Bw D Bw' F2 L2 Lw Fw Dw' Lw2 Rw' U L Bw2 L2 Rw U Bw Rw Bw D L Bw' Uw' L Rw R2 Dw Rw B' U' B' Bw Dw2 Lw Fw L2 Lw' Fw' R2 D2 Lw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2*: F R U2 R F U2 R' U F2
*3*: F2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F R2 U' L U L2 R B2 U2
*4:* Rw U' D' F2 U' F' Rw' D' F U' R2 Fw' Uw' D Rw L' D2 Uw' Fw D' L2 R' B' U Rw' L' D' Uw Rw' B2 Rw R2 D' R2 B' Uw2 U' L' Uw2 B
*5:* L2 Lw' F D' R F2 R' Rw Bw2 Uw U2 L2 U Bw' Lw2 Uw Lw' Bw' F2 D' Fw' Lw U F2 L F' Bw U Bw' Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R D' Lw L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Lw F2 R Lw B U2 Lw2 U Rw L' F Uw' Rw Lw2 Uw F2 Fw' R D' Uw'
*6:* 2B2 B' 2D' 3F' 3U 3F' 2U' 3U2 2L' 3U2 3F 3U 3R' B' 3U D' U2 2U2 2B2 B' 2D 2U R' 2L2 2F' 3U 2D2 2F D 2U' U2 F2 2R' R 2D R' U 2U' D2 R B 3F2 2F' D 2F' L' 2R2 D' 2F 2R2 3U 2L2 3R' 2U2 2L2 3U 2D' D 2R2 2U' 2B 2F' 2L2 U' F' 2R' L2 3F R' 2L2 2U' 2F' D' 2F B 2R 3U' 2B 2D D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
2:* R' U2 R U' R U2 R' F U'
*3:* D B' D F B2 D' R' L2 B' U2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2
*4:* Fw2 L2 Fw' B F D R F Rw2 D2 U2 F' Fw' B Uw2 U F' L' U2 B' F2 Fw2 L2 U Fw Uw2 R Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' R Uw2 U2 D' B' Uw' L2 Rw2 F'
*5:* L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' Dw' L' U R D L R2 D' Lw U2 Fw Lw' Dw2 Bw2 U' Bw' Fw2 B2 Lw2 L' D U' Bw2 D' Fw2 F2 D2 B' Uw2 F' Bw L' Fw F Dw' L2 F2 D2 Bw Rw' Bw2 Dw2 U' D Bw R Bw Lw U' Bw2 U' B' L U2 Rw' U
*6:* R' 3U L2 3R2 U' 3R2 2D2 2R2 3R' 2U' 3F' R2 2L' B' 2R 3U 3R' B2 3F U D2 B' 2U' 3R' B' 2R 2B' 3U' R' 2R2 L2 2L' U2 2R2 R 2B' F D' U 3F2 B 3U2 2B U' 2D' B2 2L F' D2 3U2 2L 3U2 L R' F2 U' D2 R L' 2F2 D' B 2L' 3U2 U2 L2 2R 2B2 2L' L2 B' 2U 2F2 2D' 2R2 2U F2 U R2 2L2
*7:* L2 B' D' B' 2U 2R 2U2 2L F' 3B' 2R' 3B' 2R' 2L R L2 3D' F' B' U 3L' 3F' 3D2 2R' 2B' 2R2 B' 3D 2U 2L2 2F B 2L' R L 3L2 2R 2F 3L 2D' 3D2 U' B' 2B' 2R' L U' 3L' 2B2 2L' 3D2 3L 3R 3U2 3F' 3B2 3D2 3R' 2F2 L 3U' L' 3R 3B2 R' B2 2U' R' 2L2 3D B 3F2 3B 2R' B2 2U2 2B' R 2L 2B' 2F2 D' 3U' 2D2 3R' 3D 2F 3F' U 2F' B' F' 3R2 D' 2F' 3R2 R2 2B2 U B'

*Mini Guildford:
2:* R2 F R U' F R' U R2 U'
*3:* F2 L2 F' D2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B R' F2 L D F2 R'
*4:* Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 U2 Fw D L2 U' Uw2 L U Uw B' Rw Fw Rw' Uw2 R2 L F R2 Fw' D Fw2 Uw L D2 Rw2 F2 Rw' L2 Uw' F' B2 Rw' F Fw B Rw2
*5:* R Rw D Uw2 Lw' Uw' L Fw2 U' Lw2 Fw' U2 Fw L2 F' Rw2 Uw L' Bw' Fw' U' Rw2 Dw2 B Dw' L' F' B' Rw Bw' L2 R' Bw2 Dw F' L' Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw D2 B Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw Dw2 Bw' Uw' R' Fw2 Dw2 U2 D' B2 D Rw' Uw2 D B2
*OH:* B2 L F U2 R' B' L' D F2 R U' L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D3
*Clock:* UR3- DR5+ DL1+ UL1- U1- R4+ D3+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R1- D4+ L6+ ALL1- UR DR UL
*Mega:* R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*Pyra:* R B U' L R' U' B' U' l r b'
*Skewb:* R' B' R' U R B' L B U'
*Square-1:* (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, 0)

*Clock
1. *UR5- DR2- DL0+ UL2+ U3+ R4- D1- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R1- D4- L6+ ALL0+ UR DR UL
*2.* UR4- DR3+ DL6+ UL1- U1- R1+ D3- L5- ALL4- y2 U3+ R4- D5+ L5+ ALL2+ UR DR
*3.* UR3+ DR2+ DL5- UL1+ U1- R1- D2+ L2- ALL5- y2 U5+ R1- D4- L3+ ALL6+
*4.* UR0+ DR1- DL1- UL3- U2- R3+ D3- L5+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R3+ D5+ L2- ALL4- DL UL
*5.* UR3+ DR4+ DL1+ UL5+ U0+ R4+ D5- L5+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R1- D4+ L2- ALL4-

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B R L' R' U' L B' l u
*2. *B' R B' L' R' B L' R' L' l
*3. *L U B L' R' B U' L r' b
*4. *B U' R U' B R' L' l' r' b u
*5. *U R' U R L' R B' R' l' r' b'

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -2)
*3. *(1, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-4, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)

*Skewb
1. *L D U' D' U D R' L U' D' U'
*2. *R U L U' R U D L' R' D' U'
*3. *R U' D R' L U R L U' D' U'
*4. *D' U L R' D R D R L' D' U'
*5. *D L D' U L' U' D' L' R' D' U'

*Kilominx:
1.* R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*2.* R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3.* R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4.* R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5.* R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 14, 2017)

*Skewb: *7.96, 9.43, (7.25), (10.56), 9.65* = 9.02
2x2: *(5.55), 5.68, (7.89), 5.78, 6.88 = *6.12
Square-1: *(40.20), (51.69), 49.14, 42.04, 49.24 = *46.81 *yuck
*3x3*: 22.89, 23.86, (28.80), 22.29, (21.54) = *23.02
3x3 OH: *(36.14), 36.70, 40.91, (41.33), 36.66 = *38.09
4x4: *1:31.45, 1:38.14, (1:46.18), 1:25.20, (1:21.44) = *1:31.60
Feet*: (3:21.83), 2:43.91, 2:32.58, (2:21.29), 2:26.59 = *2:34.36
2BLD: *1:10.82, DNF, 43.63 = *43.63
Pyraminx*: 15.89, (22.37), 16.84, 13.45, (12.76) = *15.40
3BLD: *4:01.20, DNS, DNS = *4:01.20
MBLD: 4/5 (50:00) *actually it was 5/5 in 50:46.68. So close! 
*FMC: 33*



Spoiler: FMC Solution



R D' L U B' D' R2 F2 R D' B R B' R D2 R D' B2 D F D' B2 F' D' B' L' U' L D L' U L B

R D' L U B' (5/5) 222
D' R2 F2 R D' B R B' (8/13) 223
R D2 R * F D' F' D' B' ** D B (10/23) L5C

Insert at *: D' B2 D F D' B2 D F' (4/27)
Insert at **: L' U' L D L' U L D' (6/33)


----------



## Torch (Feb 14, 2017)

2x2: 3.25, 3.62, 6.32, 2.63, 5.81 = 4.23
3x3: 10.50, 11.91, 12.37, 10.40, 11.62 = 11.34
4x4: 56.50, 45.65, 47.72, 43.62, 50.42 = 47.94
2BLD: 22.45, 16.54, DNF = 16.54
3BLD: 1:16.16, DNF, 1:36.25 = 1:16.16
OH: 18.46, 21.27, 19.75, 22.01, 20.19 = 20.40
Feet: 52.95, 41.44, 47.05, 42.44, 41.36 = 43.64
MTS: 1:10.44, 46.81, 49.42, 42.78, 41.07 = 46.34
2-4 Relay: 1:11.67
2-5 Relay: 3:00.44
Mini Guildford: 6:15.15
Kilo: 35.24, 38.48, 38.48, 35.15, 39.09 = 37.40
Clock: 18.03, 17.83, 16.84, 17.43, 16.09 = 17.37
Mega: 1:21.23, 1:22.57, 1:25.41, 1:24.36, 1:38.99 = 1:24.12
Pyra: 4.26, 3.98, 6.10, 4.93, 3.59 = 4.39
SQ-1: 30.99, 38.10, 37.92, 20.79, 26.35 = 31.75
Skewb: 7.17, 3.94, 8.80, 7.86, 8.11 = 7.71


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 14, 2017)

*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:39.86*; 15.23, 33.73, 1:50.90

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:57.83*; 11.45, 32.39, 1:51.82, 3:24.34, 6:47.82

*Megaminx*: 4:10.17, 4:06.27, 4:07.17, (3:45.99), (4:14.09) = *4:07.87

7x7x7*: 12:13.81, 12:21.32, 12:09.41, (11:28.39), (12:29.56) = *12:14.85 *PBs all around!

*6x6x6*: (7:21.24), 6:48.62, 7:05.46, 6:26.38, (6:01.34) = *6:46.82

5x5x5*: (2:51.09), 3:06.51, 3:05.77, 3:15.44, (3:19.13) = *3:09.25

4x4x4*: 1:49.81, (1:38.32), 1:44.48, 1:53.52, (2:06.69) = *1:49.27

2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:44.80*; 14.41, 39.21, 1:52.92, 2:58.24 PB 2-5 relay by almost 20 seconds, probably in the top 10 5x5 singles for me.

*Square-1*: 2:07.15, 1:58.60, (2:21.36), (1:17.96), 1:48.76 = *1:58.18 *That's pretty bad even by my standards.


----------



## G2013 (Feb 14, 2017)

2x2x2 1.84 ao5 yaaaay SUB SaR!!!
1. (4.23)
2. 1.41
3. 1.63
4. 2.38
5. (1.30)

3x3x3 10.42 ao5 with nice single 
1. (11.26)
2. (7.52)
3. 11.01
4. 9.51
5. 10.75

4x4x4 49.07 FAIL ao5 XD
1. (53.54)
2. (44.52)
3. 46.22
4. 48.48
5. 52.50

5x5x5 1:58.14 ao5
1. 2:02.81
2. 1:57.92
3. 1:53.70
4. (1:47.23)
5. (2:36.16) double pop XD


2x2x2 Blindfolded 14.57 single
1. 14.57[12.68] lol sub 2 exec XD
2. DNF[20.56]
3. DNF[11.90]

3x3x3 Blindfolded 52.32 single
1. 52.23[15.83]
2. DNF[41.63]
3. DNF[1:01.38]

3x3x3 One Handed 34.14 ao5
1. 33.99
2. 34.98
3. 32.12
4. 33.45
5. 37.98

PyraMinx 5.78 ao5 yaaaaay sub6!!!
1. 4.75
2. 6.99
3. 5.65
4. 6.39
5. 5.29

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 57.30 
2. ~sub3
3. ~13
4. ~42

3x3x3 Match the scramble 42.43 ao5
1. 40.79
2. 39.84
3. (51.98)
4. 46.67
5. (31.68) EO and CP skip! This one is PB


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 14, 2017)

3x3: 12.02, (12.80), 12.32, (10.20), 11.43 = 11.92
2x2: 4.03, (4.33), (1.90), 4.11, 4.04 = 4.06 //nice single
4x4: 40.60, 41.59, (39.85), (46.95), 44.92 = 42.37
OH: 24.53, 22.87, (32.67), 19.29, (19.25) = 22.23
Mega: 67.18, 69.76, (70.27), 66.21, (63.34) = 67.72
Pyra: 4.74, 5.51, (4.03), 5.62, (6.79) = 5.29 //new pyra
Clock: 7.79, (5.64), (8.47), 7.98, 6.80 = 7.52 //WOW!!! also Thanks for sitching the scrambles.
Skewb: (13.56), 10.62, 8.52, (6.56), 10.48 = 9.87
Squan: (27.99), 27.63, 25.84, 17.18, (16.88) = 23.55
Kilo: 22.06, (34.00), 20.12, (18.11), 20.16 = 20.78 //nice


----------



## big_moe5 (Feb 14, 2017)

*2x2: 4.16, (3.83), 5.16, (5.29), 4.12 = 4.51
3x3: 17.31, (21.30), (15.22), 18.56, 16.93 = 17.86
4x4: 1:33.46, 1:20.23, 1:26.32, (1:33.86), (1:18.31) = 1:26.44
5x5: 4:09.79, 4:15.98, (4:38.45), (3:53.15), 4:06.64 = 4:12.80
3x3 One Handed: (52.17), 35.14, 40.42, (34.96), 44.25 = 41.39*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: 1:57.27*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4+5x5 Relay: 6:04.53
MegaMinx: 2:14.39, (2:26.89), 2:25.65, 2:16.84, (2:10.76) = 2:18.91
PyraMinx: 8.42, 11.21, (12.45), 11.56, (7.25) = 10.18
Square-1: 1:21.97, 47.32, (44.50), 1:07.25, (1:28.29) = 1:05.87
Skewb: (7.32), (3.17), 4.79, 6.24, 5.07 = 5.32
Kilominx: 1:10.08, 56.46, 1:8.80, (51.01), (1:16.84) = 1:04.64*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 15, 2017)

2x2: 5.66, 5.45, (4.04), (5.80), 5.36 =  5.49
3x3: 14.07, (12.65), 14.45, 12.70, (17.32) = 13.74
4x4: (48.17), 58.85, 55.29, 49.84, (1:10.15) = 54.66
5x5:
6x6: (3:30.66), 3:32.91, 3:30.72, (3:36.14), 3:34.01 = 3:32.54 // Bad
7x7:
OH:
2BLD:
3BLD:
MBLD:
MTS:
FMC:
Kilominx:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Skewb:
Square-1:
2-4:
2-5:
2-6:
2-7:


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 15, 2017)

2x2 : (3.98), 4.71, 4.60, 4.79, (5.67) = 4.70
3x3 : (17.42), 14.75, (12.93), 14.21, 15.53 = 14.83
4x4 : 52.68, (53.62), 52.69, 53.00, (51.89) = 52.79
5x5 : 1:39.18, 1:43.82, (1:35.38), (1:45.93), 1:43.84 = 1:42.28
6x6 : 2:53.14, 2:53.98, (2:55.25), (2:50.61), 2:50.70 = 2:52.61
7x7 : (4:09.58), 4:06.67, 4:07.97, (4:04.83), 4:08.07 = 4:07.57
2 BLD : DNF, 47.26, 51.26 = 47.26
3 BLD : 2:27.95, 2:52.26, DNF = 2:27.95
4 BLD : DNF (18:04), 
5 BLD :
Multi BLD : 2/2 (7:09.79)
OH : (34.28), 36.70, 40.28, (43.46), 42.07 = 39.68
MTS : (DNF(45.83)), 43.86, 47.10, (43.17), 48.30 = 46.42
2-4 relay : 1:19.05
2-5 relay : 3:09.72
2-6 relay : 5:47.60
2-7 relay : 10:15.49
Mini Guildford : 6:35.95
Clock : (22.52), 18.70, 17.67, (17.57), 21.20 = 19.19
Megaminx : (1:46.73), 1:33.91, 1:32.04,1:40.41, (1:26.81) = 1:35.45
Pyraminx : (3.82), 5.15, 5.70, 6.09, (6.59) = 5.65
Square-1 : 26.95, (25.22), 25.40, 25.79, (31.87) = 26.05
Skewb : 5.88, (5.52), (11.62), 9.18, 8.40 = 7.82
Kilominx : 40.30, 49.39, (39.80), (59.74), 50.63 = 46.77


----------



## Lili Martin (Feb 15, 2017)

2x2 : 9.24, (22.08), 10.42, (8.81), 15.29 = 11.65
3x3 : 40.23, (37.51), 42.41, (53.21),37.62 = 40.09
4x4 : 2:21.04, (2:54.61), 2:47.02, (2:12.75), 2:34.49 = 2:32.18
5x5 : 5:24.92, (5:41.02), (4:47.15),5:24.31, 5:20.93 = 5:23.39
2-4 relay : 3:11.63
2-5 relay : 7:26.91
skewb : (10.97), 16.92, 15.70, 18.04, (19.36) = 16.89
kilominx : (4:18.36), 3:00.56, 4:02.71,2:39.80, (2:15.71) = 3:14.36


----------



## h2f (Feb 15, 2017)

*2x2: *6.60, 6.91, (6.58), 7.98, (9.36) = *7.17
3x3: * (16.91), (19.59), 19.42, 18.55, 16.96 = *18.32
4x4: * 1:12.39, (1:21.79), (1:12.00), 1:21.28, 1:17.61 = *1:17.10
2BLD:* 28.66, DNF(31.29), 28.92 *= 28.66
3BLD: *DNF(1:16.19), DNF(1:05.51), 1:37.83 =* 1:37.83*
execution lockup in 3rd - happy to success
*4BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
longest dnf streak I've ever had. 2nd and 3rd were off by few pcs
*5BLD*: DNF, 26:12.02, DNS = *26:12.02*
I lost 10 minutes figuring out +centers.
*MBLD: *1/3 in 16:50 = *DNF*
1-wrong by 3cycle of edges; 2-forgot about twist.
*FM = 32*


Spoiler



z2 L U' R L D B' //2x2x2
L'U' L' U F' //2x2x3
L U2 L F'* L2 // eo
U' L F2 U F2 R' F2 R //f2l-1
L' U' L U2//ab3c

*F L' F' R' F L F' R (-4)

solution: z2 L U' R L D B' L'U' L' U F' L U2 F' R' F L F' R L2 U' L F2 U F2 R' F2 R L' U' L U2


*OH: *39.90, (40.20), 36.75, (34.44), 37.50 = 38.05
*2-3-4: *1:49.04
*skewb*: (8.15), 8.79, 9.42, (13.64), 13.17 = *10.46*


----------



## asacuber (Feb 15, 2017)

2BLD: 9.49, DNF, 10.4= 9.49// Really happy! 2nd one was a 7 seconder but i excecuted eg1 with bar in front lol. last one was +2
2x2: 3.09, 3.05, (4.84), 2.04, (2.01)= 2.73// the last one really saved it. order: cube drop, sloppy exec, falied alg, gud, bad scramble but got lucky
Skewb: 4.11, (2.66), 6.05, (26.43lol), 7.48= 5.88// good start, horrifying end


----------



## muchacho (Feb 15, 2017)

*3x3*: (23.15), 17.65, (16.23), 18.17, 19.93 = *18.58
Kilominx*: 1:04.05, 1:12.32, (59.89), 1:01.25, (1:16.07) = *1:05.87*


----------



## arbivara (Feb 15, 2017)

2x2x2: 10.37 8.57 8.25 (13.28) (6.31) = *9.06* // had comp this weekend, so no time under my new single PB. Good avg (for me), though
3x3x3: (26.65) 28.18 (31.33) 29.95 27.90 = *28.68* // also no time bellow my new PBs
4x4x4: (3:16.14) 4:14.02 4:21.30 (DNF) 4:58.28 = *4:31.20* // meh
5x5x5: (9:48.27) 9:40.07 8:56.27 (8:08.09) 9:17.12 = *9:11.16* // consistantly bad
BLD2: (2:24.93) 2:22.51 (DNF) = *2:22.51*// not good at all!
OH: (43.84) (58.62) 48.95 48.34 47.55 = *48.28* // no time under my new single PB but avg under my also new PB
WF: 4:04.05 5:34.30 (3:08.13) (DNF) 4:03.15 = *4:27.16* // not good; forgot to start the timer in fourth solve
FMC: *34* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Clock: 37.77 (45.12) 40.76 39.44 (34.47) = *39.32* // getting worst every week
Megaminx: (7:50.08) 6:46.21 (5:29.52) 5:54.44 7:13.22 = *6:37.96* // good



Spoiler: FMC



(*D' U' B2 L') // EO
(D2) // PAIR
D F' // 1X2X2
R2 // 2X2X2
(U2 @F2 L2 B' U' B) // F2L-2
(U' F U' F' U2 F' U F) // F2L-1
(F' U' F U' F' U2 F U') // AB5C
insertions:
* - D' L' U2 L D L' U2 L // solves 2 corners
@ - F2 U B' U' F2 U B U' // solves remaining corners
Final solution:
D F' R2 U F' U2 F U' F U F' U B' U B L2 U B' U' F2 U B U D2 L B2 U L' U2 L D L' U2 L


----------



## Bamboux (Feb 16, 2017)

*2x2: *9.93 ao5 (Whoops)
(7.24)
10.39
8.04
12.50
11.35
*3x3: *26.60 ao5 (Not too bad)
24.48
(33.46)
24.44
30.86
(24.20)
*4x4: *2:21.34 ao5 (Pretty terrible)
2:19.89
2:18.59
(2:11.59)
2:25.53
(DNF)


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 16, 2017)

OH: (13.66), 16.29, (22.24), 19.33, 21.79 = 19.14
I think that's my 7th sub-14 ever.


----------



## pjk (Feb 16, 2017)

*3x3:* 13.96, (13.26), 13.96, 14.02, (14.06) = 13.98
*4x4:* (1:00.92), 58.69, 57.72, 1:00.52, (55.80) = 58.98
*5x5:* 1:40.17, (1:35.41), 1:35.86, 1:39.56, (1:42.29) = 1:38.53


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 16, 2017)

Square-1: 11.72, (12.33), 9.39, (8.70), 9.56 = 10.22


----------



## GSahu (Feb 16, 2017)

*5X5 :* 4:41.28, 5:37.34, 6:15.30, (6:30.56), (4:09.47) *= 5:31.31 Average
3X3 : *14.66, 14.74, 14.77, (13.06), (16.03) *= 14.72 Average
3X3OH :* 41.78, (31.33), (48.83), 36.16, 41.01 *= 39.65 Average*


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Feb 16, 2017)

3x3:
26.15
16.55
24.02
24.75
22.17


----------



## João Santos (Feb 16, 2017)

*2x2: *5.69, 4.35 single
*3x3: *20.78, 18.24 single
*4x4: *1:29.39, 1:15.32 single
*5x5: *2:52.67, 2:36.39 single
*2BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF
*3BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF
*3OH: *42.36, 37.20 single
*Pyraminx: *6.98, 5.23 single
*Skewb: *6.57, 4.71 single

Some were good, some were bad, I liked my averages at 5x5, Skewb, 3x3 and OH. Skewb single was also great. But need to improve on Pyra, 4x4, 2x2, Blidnfolded events in general.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2017)

*2x2: *[(5.52), 6.15, (9.45), 6.23, 5.89] = *6.09
3x3: *[13.58, (15.10), (13.07), 15.01,13.83] = *14.14
4x4: *[59.35, (45.94), (1:00.86), 52.43, 49.48] =* 53.75
5x5: *[2:13.98, 2:19.04, (2:21.54), (2:05.73), 2:08.53] = *2:13.85* / got a new 5x5 today. HELLA PB.
*6x6: *[(6:02.91), 5:30.16,5:08.52, 5:16.91, (4:59.20)] = *5:18.53
2BLD: 
3BLD: 
MultiBLD: 
3x3 OH: 
3x3 MTS: 
2-4 Relay: 1:15.74 */ Not the "wtf" quality of the past two weeks, but still much better than average!
*2-5 Relay: 3:37.42 */ Probably PB! New 5x5 makes everything better.
*2-6 Relay: 8:49.98 */ Definite PB, as i've only done 3 of these ever
*Megaminx: 
Pyraminx: *[7.84, (6.53), 11.10, (17.28), 7.65] = *8.86
Skewb: *[54.13, 40.55, 22.59, (21.21), (1:13.15)] = *39.09* / did this on the very first day I got my first Skewb. I really should have waited, because now I'm sub-17 lmao

*FMC:*


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 17, 2017)

*3x3:* (14.19), 17.29, (17.64), 14.94, 14.25 = *15.49*

*4x4: *(59.42), 1:07.17, (1:13.01), 1:00.29, 1:11.46 = *1:06.31*

*5x5:* 3:18.32, 3:22.88, 2:49.97, (3:31.99), (2:46.49) = *3:10.39*

*6x6:* (5:52.91), 5:24.54, 5:26.84, (5:01.65), 5:14.09 = *5:21.82*

*Megaminx:* (1:43.31+), 1:39.66, 1:31.88, (1:24.56), 1:37.97+ = *1:36.50*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 17, 2017)

*Megaminx: *(59.10), 58.75, 57.83, (52.74), 53.96 = *56.85
FMC: 34*


Spoiler



D2 B' D' L2 U' R2 // 2x2x2
Switch
B2 L' D' B' D2 R' B' R // 2x2x3
D2 L D2 L' D' B D B' D2 B D' B' D2 // AB3C

Skeleton: D2 B' D' L2 U' R2 D2 B @D B' D2 B D' B' D L D2 L' D2 R' B R D2 B D L B2
@= B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2

Final solution: D2 B' D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 D B' D2 B D' B' D L D2 L' D2 R' B R D2 B D L B2 (34)


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2017)

3BLD: DNF, 1:35.00, DNF = 1:35.00


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 17, 2017)

2x2: (4.981) 4.134 (3.635) 4.156 4.042 = 4.111 average
3x3: 16.601 15.846 (19.636) (14.080) 15.187 = 15.878 average
4x4: (1:05.030) 1:00.335 1:04.639 (1:00.067) 1:02.864 = 1:02.613 sad life 
5x5:
6x6:
2bld: DNF 1:6.300 53.626 = 53.626
3bld: 5:26.821 DNF DNF = 5:26.821
MBLD: 2/2 17:04.49
3x3 OH: 28.339 (26.663) 26.847 27.883 (33.883) = 27.690 average
3x3 WF: (1:17.702) 1:07.675 (53.534) 1:10.336 53.954 = 1:03.988 average
3x3 MTS: 2:41.913 2:25.658 (DNF) 2:07.517 (2:06.571) = 2:25.029
Skewb: 5.406 (3.057) (7.176) 5.749 6.871 = 6.008 average
Pyraminx: (4.916) 5.900 6.534 (6.750) 6.205 = 6.213 average
Megaminx: (1:54.894) 1:36.762 1:43.851 1:35.777 (1:22.489) = 1:38.797 average
Skewb: 4.916 (2.052) (9.144) 6.083 7.507 = 6.169 average
Square-1: 44.915 (1:00.251) (38.491) 51.935 42.722 = 46.524 average
Kilominx: 1:05.737 58.606 (1:08.333) (53.990) 1:00.534 = 1:01.626
2-4: 1:29.892
2-5: 3:34.524
2-6: 8:08.859
2-7: 13:17.329

FMC: 44


Spoiler: FMC Solution



Cross: B D' L' U' F B U2
F2L1 : B' D' B2 D B'
F2L 2 : R D' R' L D2 L'
F2L 3: D R' D R D' R D R'
F2L 4: D F D2 F' D' F D' F' D' F' R2
PLL: B2 R' F R B2 R2 D


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 17, 2017)

*5x5: *1:53.244, 1:40.119, 1:34.663, 1:54.214, 1:44.938 = 1:46.100


----------



## NizzyGG (Feb 18, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.802, (2.852), 3.600, (5.654), 3.571 = 3.991
*Comments:* 2 PLL skips, Sub 4,  I'm impressed with this average.

*3x3: *20.775, 20.842, (20.314), 21.345, (22.111) = 20.987
*Comments:* Kind of fell off at the end, but good for LBL. 

*3x3 BlindFolded: *2:47.561, 2:37.680, 2:38.668
*Comments: *Finally 3 Successes.


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 18, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> *We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.
> 
> Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*
> 
> ...


3x3 Blindfolded:
1. DNF(49.16) F2 R' L' F' U L D' F2 B' L D' B2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2
F U F2 R' U F U B' L B' U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2
2. DNF(1:33.03) F U F2 R' U F U B' L B' U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2
3. DNF(2:11.82) F D' R' L' F' L2 U' L2 U R2 B' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2
3x3 Fewest Moves:
1. 33.00 L2 U' B2 D2 F L' B' D L B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 U
----------------------------------------------------------
L F’ L2 F’ U2 F // 2x2x2 Block
L’ // Kinda Hard To Explain But I Used NISS And My F2L-1 Was A Pseudo Block So This Was To Make It A Normal Block
Restart 1 For NISS
----------------------------------------------------------
L’ U2 B’ U B’ // 2x2x3 Block
U2 B L2 B’ // F2L-1
Restart 2 For NISS
----------------------------------------------------------
U’ B L F’ L’ F B’ U F U’ F’ // Insertion
----------------------------------------------------------
Skeleton:
L F’ L2 F’ U2 F L’ U’ B L F’ L’ F B’ U F U’ F’ B L2 B’ U2 B *U’ B U2 L (27 Moves)
*=B’ U L2 U’ B U B’ L2 B U’ (6 Moves) Because Of Cancelling
----------------------------------------------------------
Final Solution: L F’ L2 F’ U2 F L’ U’ B L F’ L’ F B’ U F U’ F’ B L2 B’ U’ L2 U’ B U B’ L2 B U2 B U2 L
33 Moves
51:11.57
3x3:
1. (19.35) F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B' L2 D R' B' F D2 R' B' D2
2. 14.63 L2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L R2 U' R' F' D2 R2 U
3. 11.50 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 D F D2 U2 B2 U' B' D R' U L'
4. 11.22 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 R' B2 U' B' F2 R' F' L' U2
5. (10.00) U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L B2 F2 U2 L' U' F L2 F2 D2
12.45 Average
Feet:
1. 51.34 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D F2 L D R2 U F' D2 R2 D' L' F L2
2. (53.13) R' B U' F2 U' F2 D F' B R B2 L2 F' B2 R2 F L2 D2 B' L2
3. 47.83 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U L' U' B2 L' B R U2 L2 B R
4. (40.94) L U2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L F2 D' U' R U B' F
5. 43.44 D2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' B2 D B' L R2 D' L' F2
47.54 Average
2x2 Blindfolded:
1. 8.85 R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U F 
2. DNF(8.98) U R' F R' F U2 F2 R' U' 
3. 8.22+ F' R2 U' R' F2 R U2 R'
2x2:
1. 2.10 U' F U2 R' F U F' U' R' U' 
2. (3.90) U2 F' R2 U R2 U F' U' 
3. (1.47) F U2 R U' R F' U R2 
4. 3.03 U F' R U2 F' R2 F U' 
5. 3.32 U F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' R'
2.82 Average
Square-1:
1. 15.46 (3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (2, 0) 
2. 18.92 (1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -2) 
3. 14.58 (1, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) 
4. (9.83) (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) 
5. (21.84) (1, -3) / (-4, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
16.32 Average
I'll probably add more events soon.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Feb 18, 2017)

Still no random orientation scrambles :/ Had to throw my cubes in the air
*MBLD:* 32/40 59:59 good, my first sub-hour
6x 3cycle, 2x messed up


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 18, 2017)

Good job! I'm going to sound dumb, but who is this?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 18, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> Still no random orientation scrambles :/ Had to throw my cubes in the air


If it is any consolation it's at least planned for.
Tell if you want to try more than 40.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Feb 18, 2017)

TCCuber said:


> Good job! I'm going to sound dumb, but who is this?


just a noob who is 4th in Poland in multiblind 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016PRZY01
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCbU4rZ-fzsSn5k4x1WDgeg


MatsBergsten said:


> If it is any consolation it's at least planned for.
> Tell if you want to try more than 40.


ok thanks, I think I'll stay with 40 for a while


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 18, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> just a noob who is 4th in Poland in multiblind



And the cuber who made the best result ever for a first real competition  (in Multi)


edit: a relay that cannot be entered in the comp site
2-6: 17:15
and a multi that too bad to enter 
Multi 4/13 = DNF in 57:24
(way too many cubes to try after a hard working day and 4 x 4bld)


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 19, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
still trying to switch to comms
*4x4x4 BLD*: 7:38.99, 5:48.12, 5:23.08 = *5:23.08*
messed up wing memo on the first and didn't realize for a while
PB mean of 3, and end of a 6:17 av5 (next 2 were DNF though)
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, 12:58.48, DNF = *12:58.48*
1) (18:13[4:54]) second sub-6 memo, but caused an 8:14 pause due to recalling, DNF'd by some corners in the end
2) memo mistakes caused memo delays
3) nice corners, missed the twist though; also 2 centers
*Multi-BLD*: *15/19* in *59:26.55*
[38:43/20:43] 2 missing/extra moves, 1 twisted corner from the scramble, and one missed 2-cycle of edges


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 19, 2017)

2x2: 13.238, 10.154, 9.805, 10.005, 11.254= 10.471

3x3: 28.356, 27.805, 29.451, 31.422, 25.618 = 28.537

4x4: 1:58.009, 2:04.014, (1:53.381), (2:09.631), 2:09.466

5x5: 4:42.994, 4:57.595, 4:59.220, 5:08.530, 4:18.325= 4:53.272

2-4 Relay: 2:53.852

2-5 Relay: 7:20.608


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 19, 2017)

2x2:
(6.711), 7.739, 9.436, 7.159, (10.354) = 8.111

3x3:
21.023, 20.948, (27.275), 21.645, (10.092) = 21.205

4x4:
(1:56.559), 2:42.931, 2:35.742, 2:40.788, (3:01.922) = 2:39.820

2-3-4 relay:
2:55.056

3x3 was very inconsistent and disappointing...


----------



## RyuKagamine (Feb 20, 2017)

Clock: (21.69) 19.19 16.41 19.90 (16.20) =18.50


----------



## Alea (Feb 20, 2017)

*2x2:* (6.16), 6.75, 7.56, 7.85, (8.57)=> *7.39
3x3:* (15.58), 15.59, (26.45), 19.84, 16.84=>*17.43* //Z perms too hard for me
*4x4:* (1:46.37), 1:25.11, 1:35.42, (1:15.22), 1:23.20 => *1:27.92
5x5:* 2:39.53, (2:43.61), (2:12.09), 2:29.12, 2:24.21=> *2:30.96
6x6:* (5:36.53), (6:31.03), 5:57.64, 5:52.88, 5:38.22=> *5:49.58
7x7:* (7:35.70), 7:56.64, (8:39.95), 8:14.58, 8:08.39=> *8:06.54
2BLD:* DNF(1:45.36), DNF(1.97), 1:16.29=> *1:16.29
3BLD:* DNF(4:31.68), DNF(7:04.04), DNF(6:02.10)=> *DNF
OH:* (41.72), 30.97, 25.47, 33.20, (24.32)=> *29.88
2-4 Relay: 1:39.54
2-5 Relay: 4:14.94
2-6 Relay: 10:17.10
2-7 Relay: DNF* //I forgot to solve the 4x4, the 6x6 and the 7x7. Stoping the timer is too much of a reflex.
*Mega:* 1:52.58, 2:09.00, (1:52.39), (2:12.89), 2:05.63=> *2:02.41
Pyra: *(5.69), 7.97, 9.37, (13.86), 11.92=>* 9.76
Skewb:* (7.06), 10.90, 12.08, 12.61, (14.01)=> *11.87*


----------



## Gary Song (Feb 20, 2017)

3x3[15.80]
13.88
16.06
(9.64)
(20.06)
17.46
consistency is key
2x2(7.49)
7.32
9.09
6.06
DNF
5.30
Skewb(9.04)
10.16
19.36
8.94
8.02
5.10
Pyraminx(10.24)
12.61
9.73
11.77
9.23
8.63
3x3 OH(31.81)
32.67
22.40
35.65
27.11
36.99


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 20, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 5.83, (6.24), 5.24, (3.42), 5.89-> *5.65
3x3x3:* (13.32), (17.85), 16.24, 15.82, 13.59-> *15.22
4x4x4:* 1:23.35, 1:19.17, 1:14.15, (1:11.66), (1:28.93)-> *1:18.89
5x5x5:* 2:22.65, (2:28.19), 2:22.66, 2:22.88, (2:13.16)-> *2:22.73
7x7x7:* 8:34.72, (8:29.91), 9:19.48, 9:55.24, (DNF)-> *9:16.48
2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:00.39, 55.40-> *55.40
3x3x3BLD:* 3:32.26, 4:15.09, 4:40.58-> *3:32.26
3x3x3OH:* (36.75), (26.15), 34.87, 36.66, 34.30-> *35.28
3x3 MTS:* (1:24.56), 1:24.41, (1:13.11), 1:19.62, 1:20.07-> *1:21.37
234*-> *1:52.34
2345*-> *4:25.91
megaminx:* 2:45.43, 2:40.14, 2:59.62, (3:00.32), (2:26.43)-> *2:48.40
sq-1:* 40.56, 49.62, 40.33, (38.54), (58.51)-> *43.50
skewb:* 8.40, (4.41), 7.91, (10.74), 9.22-> *8.51

FMC:* 30 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R D' L U B' R2 D F' R D2 F' R2 F' R' F R D R' D' U' F L F' R F L' F' U R' D2

(normal): D2 premove
R D' L U B' //2x2x2
R2 D F' R D2 //2x2x3

(inverse): prescramble: F D2 R' F D' R2 B U' L' D R'
D2 R U' * R' U //f2l-1
D R D' R' F' R F R2 //all but 3 corners

insertion: * F L F' R' F L' F' R (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## sqAree (Feb 20, 2017)

*2x2:* (4.32), 5.48, 4.99, 6.34, (6.64) = *5.61
3x3:* 13.53, 14.29, 13.18, (16.29), (12.92) = *13.67
4x4:* (1:07.19), 1:14.39, 1:13.17, 1:22.12, (1:25.93) = *1:16.56
5x5:* (2:29.42), 2:41.46, (2:55.50), 2:50.73, 2:38.54 = *2:43.58* //pb average
*7x7:* 12:19.46, (12:20.33), 9:55.07, 10:45.84, (9:52.97) = *11:00.13
2BLD:* 47.22, 40.00, 34.84 = *34.84
3BLD:* DNF(1:57.13), DNF(2:27.77), 2:38.44 = *2:38.44
OH:* (16.84), (26.19), 22.21, 17.78, 20.81 = *20.27
MTS:* (1:01.55), 1:10.11, 1:16.33, (1:21.93), 1:09.76 = *1:12.07
2-4:* *1:52.47
2-5:* *4:41.84
2-6:* *11:21.13* //pb
*2-7:* *21:21.26* //pb
*Mega:* (2:04.72), (1:52.42), 1:54.75, 1:59.25, 2:02.55 = *1:58.86
Pyra:* 7.89, (7.30), (12.07), 10.40, 7.97 = *8.76*


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 20, 2017)

Non-BLD events:

*3x3x3*: 11.10, (15.16), (10.91), 12.49, 14.88 = *12.83
4x4x4*: 58.53, (41.94), (59.51), 44.75, 51.10 = *51.46
5x5x5*: (1:34.30), 1:29.52, (1:20.49), 1:27.26, 1:28.20 = *1:28.33
6x6x6*: 2:46.31, 2:50.90, 2:42.51, (2:28.99), (3:31.34) = *2:46.58
7x7x7*: 4:41.12, 4:46.37, 4:37.88, (4:14.78), (4:54.23) = *4:41.79*

*2-4 Relay*: *1:18.99
2-5 Relay*: *2:38.70
2-6 Relay*: *5:44.83*

*3x3x3 OH*: (31.12), 31.00, (25.44), 26.43, 30.13 = *29.19*


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 21, 2017)

2x2: 1.53, 1.66, 1.96, (2.36), (1.26)= 1.72
3x3: 9.02, 8.56, (7.55), (9.98), 9.90= 9.16
2BLD 4.78, 5.88, 6.23= 4.78


----------



## okayama (Feb 21, 2017)

*FMC*: 30 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U' B2 D2 F L' B' D L B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 U
Solution: U' B2 F D F' U F D' F' U2 R B2 R' U2 L' U R U' L R' U2 B' R' U' F' D' R B' U' F2

(Inverse)

2x2x2 block: F2 U B R' D F
Orient edges: U R B

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B' R' U' F' D' R B' U' F2

More square: U' B2 *
More square: U' R
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 R'
All but 3 corners: U2 L' U R U' L R' U2
Correction: B' R' U' F' D' R B' U' F2

Insert at *: F D F' U F D' F' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2017)

@DhruvA: You have two Skewb-entries, I removed the second (which was worse )
@João Santos: you should add all single times, not only averages. (It's ok this comp)
@TCCuber: don't copy the scrambles, it doe's not add anything interesting.
And definitely don't do it twice in the same post .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2017)

Results week 7: congrats to bacyril, Torch and Dhruva!
(and a little to Keroma12 who held 3:d place for a while )!

*2x2x2*(33)

 1.72 WACWCA
 1.81 G2013
 1.97 username...
 2.66 Luminosus
 2.73 asacuber
 2.82 TCCuber
 2.84 gateway cuber
 3.99 NizzyGG
 4.06 Jaysammey777
 4.11 DhruvA
 4.23 Torch
 4.35 No Cube Unsolved
 4.48 big_moe5
 4.70 bacyril
 4.91 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.10 EmperorZant
 5.46 DGCubes
 5.49 Ordway Persyn
 5.60 sqAree
 5.65 Bogdan
 5.69 João Santos
 6.08 LostGent
 6.09 Jaycee
 6.11 bubbagrub
 7.16 h2f
 7.39 Alea
 7.49 Gary Song
 8.10 Agguzi
 9.06 arbivara
 10.47 Jon Persson
 11.65 Lili Martin
 12.44 Jacck
 14.88 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(39)

 9.04 username...
 9.16 WACWCA
 10.42 G2013
 11.34 gateway cuber
 11.34 Torch
 11.92 Jaysammey777
 12.45 TCCuber
 12.65 DGCubes
 12.82 Keroma12
 13.43 EmperorZant
 13.67 sqAree
 13.74 Ordway Persyn
 13.98 pjk
 14.20 LostGent
 14.24 Jaycee
 14.72 GSahu
 14.83 bacyril
 14.85 No Cube Unsolved
 15.22 Bogdan
 15.49 Sergeant Baboon
 15.80 Gary Song
 15.87 DhruvA
 16.11 Sir Cube-a-lot
 17.42 Alea
 17.60 big_moe5
 18.31 h2f
 18.58 muchacho
 20.78 João Santos
 20.98 NizzyGG
 21.20 Agguzi
 23.01 bubbagrub
 23.65 Matthew Cubermann
 27.10 Mike Hughey
 27.31 Bamboux
 28.53 Jon Persson
 28.68 arbivara
 36.43 Jacck
 36.93 MatsBergsten
 40.91 Lili Martin
*4x4x4*(30)

 42.37 Jaysammey777
 47.93 Torch
 48.02 username...
 49.07 G2013
 50.77 DGCubes
 51.46 Keroma12
 52.79 bacyril
 53.75 Jaycee
 54.66 Ordway Persyn
 58.98 pjk
 59.87 gateway cuber
 1:02.61 DhruvA
 1:03.11 EmperorZant
 1:06.31 Sergeant Baboon
 1:06.67 No Cube Unsolved
 1:16.56 sqAree
 1:17.09 h2f
 1:18.89 Bogdan
 1:26.67 big_moe5
 1:27.91 Alea
 1:29.39 João Santos
 1:31.60 bubbagrub
 1:49.27 One Wheel
 1:56.31 Jacck
 2:03.82 Jon Persson
 2:19.94 Bamboux
 2:34.18 Lili Martin
 2:39.82 Agguzi
 4:31.20 arbivara
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:28.33 Keroma12
 1:36.25 username...
 1:38.53 pjk
 1:42.28 bacyril
 1:46.09 Scruggsy13
 1:58.14 G2013
 2:10.11 gateway cuber
 2:13.85 Jaycee
 2:22.73 Bogdan
 2:30.95 Alea
 2:41.67 EmperorZant
 2:43.58 sqAree
 2:52.67 João Santos
 2:53.87 Mike Hughey
 3:09.24 One Wheel
 3:10.39 Sergeant Baboon
 3:55.68 MatsBergsten
 4:10.80 big_moe5
 4:53.27 Jon Persson
 5:23.08 Lili Martin
 5:31.31 GSahu
 9:17.82 arbivara
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:46.57 Keroma12
 2:52.61 bacyril
 3:32.55 Ordway Persyn
 5:21.82 Sergeant Baboon
 5:21.87 Jaycee
 5:49.58 Alea
 6:46.82 One Wheel
 8:16.33 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:07.57 bacyril
 4:41.79 Keroma12
 8:06.54 Alea
 9:16.48 Bogdan
11:00.12 sqAree
12:14.85 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 19.14 GenTheThief
 20.09 gateway cuber
 20.25 username...
 20.27 sqAree
 20.40 Torch
 20.56 EmperorZant
 22.23 Jaysammey777
 27.52 No Cube Unsolved
 27.68 DhruvA
 29.19 Keroma12
 29.88 Alea
 31.50 DGCubes
 31.81 Gary Song
 34.14 G2013
 35.28 Bogdan
 38.05 h2f
 38.09 bubbagrub
 39.65 GSahu
 39.68 bacyril
 39.94 big_moe5
 42.36 João Santos
 48.28 arbivara
 1:14.05 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 43.21 DGCubes
 43.64 Torch
 47.54 TCCuber
 1:03.98 DhruvA
 1:52.06 gateway cuber
 2:34.36 bubbagrub
 4:33.83 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 4.78 WACWCA
 4.83 username...
 8.22 TCCuber
 9.49 asacuber
 10.61 gateway cuber
 14.57 G2013
 16.54 Torch
 20.98 DGCubes
 24.01 MatsBergsten
 28.66 h2f
 34.84 sqAree
 43.63 bubbagrub
 46.00 No Cube Unsolved
 47.26 bacyril
 53.62 DhruvA
 55.40 Bogdan
 1:16.29 Alea
 DNF João Santos
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 52.23 G2013
 1:16.16 Torch
 1:20.20 MatsBergsten
 1:35.00 Berd
 1:37.83 h2f
 1:49.68 Mike Hughey
 2:27.95 bacyril
 2:37.68 NizzyGG
 2:38.44 sqAree
 2:44.80 No Cube Unsolved
 3:32.26 Bogdan
 3:43.02 gateway cuber
 4:01.20 bubbagrub
 5:26.82 DhruvA
 DNF Alea
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF TCCuber
 DNF João Santos
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:23.08 Keroma12
 5:45.01 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:13.10 MatsBergsten
12:58.48 Keroma12
23:12.33 Jacck
26:12.02 h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

32/40 (59:59)  kamilprzyb
15/19 (59:26)  Keroma12
4/5 (50:46)  bubbagrub
2/2 ( 7:09)  bacyril
2/2 (17:04)  DhruvA
2/3 (22:41)  gateway cuber
1/3 (16:50)  h2f
4/13 (57:24)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 42.43 G2013
 46.34 Torch
 46.42 bacyril
 1:12.07 sqAree
 1:21.37 Bogdan
 1:24.24 EmperorZant
 2:25.02 DhruvA
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 57.30 G2013
 1:11.67 Torch
 1:15.58 DGCubes
 1:15.74 Jaycee
 1:18.99 Keroma12
 1:19.05 bacyril
 1:28.93 EmperorZant
 1:29.89 DhruvA
 1:39.54 Alea
 1:49.04 h2f
 1:52.34 Bogdan
 1:52.47 sqAree
 1:57.27 big_moe5
 2:39.86 One Wheel
 2:44.28 Jacck
 2:53.85 Jon Persson
 2:55.05 Agguzi
 3:01.06 MatsBergsten
 3:11.63 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:38.70 Keroma12
 3:00.44 Torch
 3:09.72 bacyril
 3:31.24 EmperorZant
 3:34.52 DhruvA
 3:37.42 Jaycee
 4:14.94 Alea
 4:25.91 Bogdan
 4:41.84 sqAree
 5:44.80 One Wheel
 6:04.53 big_moe5
 6:07.11 Jacck
 7:20.60 Jon Persson
 7:26.91 Lili Martin
 8:29.29 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(8)

 5:44.83 Keroma12
 5:47.60 bacyril
 8:08.85 DhruvA
 8:49.98 Jaycee
10:17.10 Alea
11:21.13 sqAree
12:57.83 One Wheel
17:15.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(4)

10:15.49 bacyril
13:17.32 DhruvA
21:21.26 sqAree
 DNF Alea
*MiniGuildford*(2)

 6:15.15 Torch
 6:35.95 bacyril
*Kilominx*(8)

 20.78 Jaysammey777
 31.75 DGCubes
 37.40 Torch
 46.77 bacyril
 1:01.62 DhruvA
 1:05.11 big_moe5
 1:05.87 muchacho
 3:25.88 Lili Martin
*Skewb*(19)

 5.37 big_moe5
 5.88 asacuber
 6.00 DhruvA
 6.31 DGCubes
 6.57 João Santos
 6.66 Sir Cube-a-lot
 7.71 Torch
 7.82 bacyril
 8.51 Bogdan
 9.01 bubbagrub
 9.04 Gary Song
 9.87 Jaysammey777
 10.46 h2f
 11.86 Alea
 16.89 Lili Martin
 20.94 Jacck
 25.10 MatsBergsten
 29.46 EmperorZant
 39.09 Jaycee
*Clock*(7)

 7.52 Jaysammey777
 17.37 Torch
 17.65 DGCubes
 18.50 RyuKagamine
 19.19 bacyril
 24.28 username...
 39.32 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(17)

 2.94 DGCubes
 4.39 Torch
 5.29 Jaysammey777
 5.65 bacyril
 5.78 G2013
 6.20 username...
 6.21 DhruvA
 6.80 No Cube Unsolved
 6.98 João Santos
 8.75 sqAree
 9.75 Alea
 10.24 Gary Song
 10.40 big_moe5
 15.39 bubbagrub
 15.49 Jacck
 17.41 EmperorZant
 DNF Jaycee
*Megaminx*(13)

 56.85 Isaac Lai
 1:07.72 Jaysammey777
 1:24.11 Torch
 1:33.80 bacyril
 1:36.50 Sergeant Baboon
 1:38.79 DhruvA
 1:58.85 sqAree
 2:02.40 Alea
 2:18.96 big_moe5
 2:48.40 Bogdan
 3:23.56 EmperorZant
 4:07.87 One Wheel
 6:37.96 arbivara
*Square-1*(13)

 10.22 1973486
 10.67 Raptor56
 16.32 TCCuber
 17.47 DGCubes
 23.55 Jaysammey777
 26.05 bacyril
 31.75 Torch
 43.50 Bogdan
 46.52 DhruvA
 46.81 bubbagrub
 1:05.51 big_moe5
 1:21.80 Jacck
 1:58.17 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

30 okayama
30 Bogdan
32 h2f
33 TCCuber
33 bubbagrub
34 Isaac Lai
34 arbivara
39 Jacck
44 DhruvA
62 No Cube Unsolved

*Contest results*

307 bacyril
294 Torch
246 DhruvA
245 Keroma12
227 G2013
210 DGCubes
207 sqAree
198 Bogdan
196 username...
193 Jaysammey777
187 gateway cuber
176 Alea
164 EmperorZant
150 h2f
144 MatsBergsten
143 Jaycee
140 big_moe5
136 bubbagrub
135 No Cube Unsolved
132 TCCuber
103 João Santos
100 Jacck
97 WACWCA
87 Ordway Persyn
80 pjk
80 Sergeant Baboon
76 One Wheel
68 asacuber
64 Gary Song
60 arbivara
58 NizzyGG
56 Sir Cube-a-lot
45 Jon Persson
44 GSahu
43 LostGent
42 Lili Martin
42 Mike Hughey
34 kamilprzyb
33 Agguzi
32 Isaac Lai
32 Luminosus
27 GenTheThief
23 Scruggsy13
20 muchacho
20 Berd
20 okayama
18 Bamboux
17 1973486
16 Raptor56
11 Matthew Cubermann
6 RyuKagamine


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 21, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Megaminx*(13)
> 
> 56.85 Isaac Lai
> 1:07.72 Jaysammey777
> ...



I didn't do megaminx. Looking at my posts, I can't see what might have confused your program.
I feel like I'll be pushed off of the podium when this is corrected and some late entries are added.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok, then the prize gift card from thecubicle!
Set the wheel spinning, .... slowing, it stops at number 10!
And that is Jaysammey!! Congratulations


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> I didn't do megaminx. Looking at my posts, I can't see what might have confused your program.
> I feel like I'll be pushed off of the podium when this is corrected and some late entries are added.


Sorry, it's fixed now . (and your'e not off the podium yet ) 
(edit: but now you are )

My excuses for the programs behavior. It's more than eight years old though.
The events were recognized by the first word in each line, and then only the two first letters.
That has led to much confusion (mostly for me) through the years. Muchacho was recognized as Multi
and One Wheel as OH . This time it was the word "messed", interpreted as Megaminx.

If it makes you feel better I would not write the program like that today, but I don't have the time
or will to rewrite it completely now.

edit:
(But don't start a line with megalomania, it will probably still confuse the program )


----------



## h2f (Feb 21, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> edit:
> (But don't start a line with megalomania, it will probably still confuse the program )


Ha ha ha.


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 21, 2017)

Can you add my 2-7 relay too? I just added it.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 21, 2017)

Very happy with that result: I only got last place in Square-1!


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 21, 2017)

Dang I forgot to post mine! Oh well

2x2 - *5.10* Average: 4.72, (7.05), (3.45), 5.06, 5.53
3x3 - *13.43* Average: 13.68, (11.80), (14.87+), 13.45, 13.16
4x4 - *1:03.11* Average: 1:02.40, 59.99, 1:06.94, (51.08), (1:10.36)
(PB Single with no parity!)

5x5 - *2:41.67* Average: 2:48.96, 2:47.72, (2:26.87), 2:28.34, (3:02.21)
3x3 OH - *20.56* Average: 19.45, 23.53, (17.42), 18.69, (24.30)
3x3 MTS - *1:24.24* Average: (1:56.92), 1:20.96, 1:16.20, 1:35.57, (1:09.16)
2-4 Relay - *1:28.93*
2-5 Relay - *3:31.24*
Megaminx - *3:23.56* Average: 3:16.58, (3:41.37), 3:34.81, 3:19.28, (2:51.63)
(PB single and average)

Pyraminx - *17.41* Average: 15.42+, (13.33), 14.94, (28.35), 21.87
Skewb - *29.46* Average: 27.11, (34.43), 28.04, 33.23, (18.18)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> Can you add my 2-7 relay too? I just added it.


Done, 3:d place now .
@EmperorZant: you are in too.


----------

